# Grim Grinning Pumpkins - ghost



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

need ideas on what i can use for pumpkins - was trying to see what i can use to get the same effect with a rear projection setup - scared to leave projector out front -

i can easily change the back ground color to orange and use black outlines --











posted in a few threads - hope thats cool -- will stick to one if it a problem


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*update*

update


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work tdf22. What kind of projector are you using for this? How did you make the animation, and are you making any to sell for forum members? Do you have more songs that they can sing?


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*final*

here my final take on the grin grinning song

time to work on the next one monster mash is next 
gonna do three
need ideas for third one??


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*singing pumpkins*

i have an epson x30 = if anyone is interested in buying the animation - let me know -

i already finished grin grining - ready to go 
planing on doing _ this is halloween- Monster mash - and some disney trick a treat song-

if anyone wants a certain song - let me know and we can work something out!



kprimm said:


> Nice work tdf22. What kind of projector are you using for this? How did you make the animation, and are you making any to sell for forum members? Do you have more songs that they can sing?


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

*contact info*

here my direct email [email protected]


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just wanted to let anyone who might be still interested - Finally got Animation READY to burn and ship out to who ever interested in purchasing one!!

will come with monster mash -thriller - grin grinning - this is halloween - and couple small halloween songs-


----------



## tdf22 (Sep 13, 2009)

just wanted to let anyone who is interested
i made my version of the singing pumpkins video
if anyone is interested in purchasing it let me know

[email protected]

here a demo of what it looks like!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LOVE that you used Jack for the grim grinning ghosts!!!
Gawd, I wish I had a projector...


----------



## defcon4 (Oct 21, 2009)

*grim ghost*

How much for the dvd


----------

